# RTDA...I mean IPCPR Herf...in Vegas...



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

This is just a feeler...but...with the RTDA/IPCPR show coming to Las Vegas in July (13th-17th), I figured a few from CS may be coming to town...what about an informal herf during that four day stretch...if anyone outside of the CS LV crew would be interested...please let us know....

Thanks from the LV CS Crew...(Andrew, Sam, Coy, Andy and the others...)

Location and such will be decided upon after some interest is shown..


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll be out there, just don't know how much free time I'll have, but let me know when you have a date, time and location.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Still a slight chance that I might be able to get a ticket to the show - if I do, I'll be there and up for a HERF


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey there andrew... i gotta mention it to paul again and make sure our tickets our secure-


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll be there...Tuesday may be the best for me...parties Monday night and I leave Wednesday.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

will be there 12-14 but will prob only have time the 13


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be in town the 16th-20th (not for RTDA, though).


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

does look like I will be going to the show - getting in afternoon of the 12th, leaving the afternoon of the 17th

Time for the party chicken! :chk :chk :chk :chk


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Stop by and see me! (booth #1338)

~Mark

ps - for the Puck-ifier under "Cigarmony LLC"


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Stop by and see me! (booth #1338)
> 
> ~Mark
> 
> ps - for the Puck-ifier under "Cigarmony LLC"


Be sure to keep us poster mark, id love to stop by 
my palio blades seem to be rough lately maybe you can give me your thoughts :tu will be seeing you there


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Stop by and see me! (booth #1338)
> 
> ~Mark
> 
> ps - for the Puck-ifier under "Cigarmony LLC"


I will make a point of seeing you...


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I expect that Casa will be swamped durring the entire weekend/week - and for the first time in Vegas since '91 I will not be renting a car while in town

Do we want to meet at the bar in front of the sports book at the V? Maybe Tuesday eve? And figure out something from there?

I will be trying to hit Casa early Sunday before the rest of the mooks get in


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll be in town for the show again this year :tu

I'm coming in on the 12th and leaving the morning of the 16th so I will have time throughout to hook up.

Just let me know the when and where gents.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will be there from the 12th - 15th, would love to meet up with the brotherhood. Let me know when and where.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I had a lunch cigar with Andrew today - I'll chat with him early next week, maybe between the two of us we can come up with an idea (BIG MAYBE)


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

My flight lands late Sunday night and I'm in town until Thursday for the show.

I'm not sure what I'll be doing and when, I have alot planned but nothing concrete. I'm sure I could find some time to hang out for a bit.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'll be in town for the show again this year :tu
> 
> I'm coming in on the 12th and leaving the morning of the 16th so I will have time throughout to hook up.
> 
> Just let me know the when and where gents.


ill be hanging in the keno lounge late sat


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> I had a lunch cigar with Andrew today - I'll chat with him early next week, maybe between the two of us we can come up with an idea (BIG MAYBE)


A Big Maybe? If worse came to worse...fire up my grill and have a smoke at my place...otherwise, we can act as taxis and head up to Hemingways...


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll be there the 13-17, with only Tuesday booked. I'd like to join in if there is room.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Now that the time is growing ever closer, what night and where will work best for all...we can provide for transportation to and from the strip if necessary..


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> I had a lunch cigar with Andrew today - I'll chat with him early next week, maybe between the two of us we can come up with an idea (BIG MAYBE)


Well Andrew and I did chat (that might not be a fair statement if you know Andrew  ) but didn't leave with any great ideas for next week - especially trying to balance everything that is going on. It's Andrew's Herf - but maybe we should pick a casino bar to be a gathering point after the show closes down each day?

Just in case you run across groups of people with big traveldors - I also go by Biegs (Mike is just to common of a name :chk)


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Be sure to keep us poster mark, id love to stop by
> my palio blades seem to be rough lately maybe you can give me your thoughts :tu will be seeing you there


You can swap you Palio at any Palio distributor... no questions asked.
If you are at the show, the Palio folks will have a booth and I'm sure they will do the swap as well!

Jim


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

As of right now...with everyone running in different directions...meeting in a casino bar MIGHT be the easiest way to go...SO...I will take another look at everyone's previous comments and come up with something. As far as the locale...La Scena at the Venetian might be the best place...considering that they are cigar friendly and at the Venetian...
More info will follow tomorrow...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ScottishSmoker said:


> As of right now...with everyone running in different directions...meeting in a casino bar MIGHT be the easiest way to go...SO...I will take another look at everyone's previous comments and come up with something. As far as the locale...La Scena at the Venetian might be the best place...considering that they are cigar friendly and at the Venetian...
> More info will follow tomorrow...


Have a great time everybody!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish you were going to be there Tom.... me and you in Vegas would equal lots of debaucherous fun.... and probably a detailed tour of the back of a Vegas Metro patrol car :r


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay...The time for the fun to begin...as far as any sort of herf is concerned, with all the busy schedules...it is looking like Wednesday evening something could probably be set up...let me know if the interest still exists


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey is anyone considering a place and time. I'm in town till the 16th. What about Tues in the afternoon or evening at Casa Fuente? Let's here whats best for who.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

There is no way that I am missing this next year.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

ALL RIGHT...For you remaining CS members here in LV....Tomorrow night...Casa Fuente...9pm...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

_YAY! _
no club stogie herf for the RTDA...
BOOO!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> _YAY! _
> no club stogie herf for the RTDA...
> BOOO!


Sorry I didn't have time to herf. I did meet up and talk to a number of gorillas. As other retailers can attest, the show is a little break from the day to day shop operations, but it is 4 solid days and nights of work. I was up early each morning and to bed late each evening. Lost 5 lbs from walking around, event though I ate VERY well!

Jim


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

It was way too hard to formally set anything up...too many people going too many ways...NEXT TIME though, should any of you be visiting Las Vegas...let us know....


----------

